# My boxer is a messy eater, help...



## roxy_dog (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 1 yr old female boxer. When she eats she takes dry food from her bowl and walks to various places and eats it there. But she is messy. I have tile floors and she will bring the food to where there is carpet and eat. If anyone knows what I can do to correct this I would appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Digit used to take food out of his bowl and go elsewhere and it would cause the same mess you speak of. I started with kibble in a plate of all things. It did make a mess around the vicinity of the plate but it stopped it from being strewn all over the house. I think he just wanted a people plate. cause by all means he was human.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Feed her in a crate or stand there while she eats and just don't let her leave her bowl. Praise her for eating in the correct spot.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

so is my dog, i give him a bone he runs out the kitchen, goes to his spot(pretty much anywhere in the living room), and eats it there, when i put food in his bowl, he usually quite neat, but if i put rice in his bowl, it ends up all over walls, he eats it the same way he drinks water, but for some reason rice flys much farther than water droplets


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

If she's taken the food just one place to eat just wondered why don't move the bowl to where she eats. If she happy eaten in that place you can get dog bowl mats goes under the bowl for that reason.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

roxy_dog said:


> I have a 1 yr old female boxer. When she eats she takes dry food from her bowl and walks to various places and eats it there. But she is messy. I have tile floors and she will bring the food to where there is carpet and eat. If anyone knows what I can do to correct this I would appreciate it! Thanks!



Place a rug down for her when she eats. My male slides on the tile, so lays down to eat (and stay put)! I put a rug down for him, which pleased him immensely! Whatever your boxer's reason, she's shown you she prefers to eat on the carpet. Giver her a rug! It just may work.


----------

